# Is 52 too old to start?



## rob jones (1 May 2012)

Hello

I'm thinking about buying a bike and doing a bit of cycling in June, the reason primarily is because I will be in the UK on holiday then and its probably more practical than using public transport. My family live about 10 miles from where Ill be staying so it will be max 20 miles a day. I'm fairly fit (walk 4 miles a day and not overweight) but never ridden a bike before. So, will I get myself killed either with a heart attack or because I should be looking at allotments at me age? I'm thinking about spending 100 quid on something - nothing flash as Ill only be using it for a month

Gentlemen?


----------



## fossala (1 May 2012)

My boss started a year ago and he is 55 this year. He did 100 mile ride couple of weeks ago. Just take it slow and you should manage it. 100gbp won't get you much of a bike though. You will have to look on ebay.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 May 2012)

My Father recently started cycling again at 70. He's doing real good and building his strength and distance gradually..... I hope you do it for more than a month though, could help improve your health and fitness in general and cycling is a very social activity if you join a club.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2012)

Yeah go for it, just go at your own pace


----------



## e-rider (1 May 2012)

52 no problem, start steady and go from there.

However, you need to re-think your budget. A bike for £100 will be more like a 'toy' rather than a bike. You could go secondhand but if you don't know what you're looking for you could easily end up with something really rubbish too (and that requires expensive repair bills).

Best bet would be to buy new from a good local shop who can help you select a suitable and correct size bike. The cheapest reasonable bike is going to cost you about £250 minimum.


----------



## GetAGrip (1 May 2012)

rob jones said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a bike and doing a bit of cycling in June, the reason primarily is because I will be in the UK on holiday then and its probably more practical than using public transport. My family live about 10 miles from where Ill be staying so it will be max 20 miles a day. I'm fairly fit (walk 4 miles a day and not overweight) *but never ridden a bike* *before*. So, will I get myself killed either with a heart attack or because I should be looking at allotments at me age? I'm thinking about spending 100 quid on something - nothing flash as Ill only be using it for a month
> 
> Gentlemen?


 
52 old?? . If riding a bike is what you want to do, then you go for it!! It may become as addictive for you as it has become for me .
There are plenty of experienced peeps on here to give you tips and help with the bike skills you will need.
As you say you have never ridden a bike before, maybe book up some local lessons before taking to the road? Good Luck anyhow!


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2012)

Some of the best cyclists I know are in their 50's.
Go for it. You wont regret it.. the cycling bug bites hard.


----------



## citybabe (1 May 2012)

Go for it. My dad has just started cycling a few miles every day and he's almost 65


----------



## johnr (1 May 2012)

I'm 59 and been at the cycling for about a decade. I love it and am fitter now than I've every been, and I've had rheumatoid arthritis for 30 years.

However, at our age, preparation is the key, it's not so easy to just go out and do the stuff we used to do.

1. Look at the route: 10 miles on the flat is very different from 10 miles up and down hills.
2. Think about your bike. I'd strongly suggest you look at getting a hybrid. They're lighter and better set up than the ubiquitous mountain bikes which catch all our eyes when we're starting up. One hundred quid is not going to get you much, so do some research (and perhaps you'll get some help from people here). Local classifieds, Ebay or a local bike shop which sells second hand bikes may give you something decent if you're lucky. My local paper shop has regular ads. But if transport is really rubbish and your alternative is going to be taxis, what about upping the budget a bit? Decathlon, if there's one near you, gets good reviews for it's starter bikes. Places like Edinburgh Bicycle Coop and Wiggle really drop the prices of their 2011 bikes now. If your route is flattish, a single speed bike is going to be better value and more reliable.
3. Prepare. Give yourself plenty of time for the first trip. Make sure you've eaten well the day before and have been drinking plenty. Make sure the bike's OK and the tyres are pumped up to at least 80 percent of their max pressure (it's written on the rim of the tyre). Wear suitable clothes. You could pick up a cycling shirt, shorts and a jacket from Aldi this week for about £25 (you can always wear the shorts under something baggy if you're shy). But don't overdress and avoid absorbent materials... you're going to get warm.
4. Take a banana. If you've undereaten and start feeling the strain you can eat it on the trip. If not, eat it with a pint of skimmed milk as soon as you get there. It'll help with your recovery and make sure you're not too stiff for the return leg.
5. Keep doing it. The first few times are going to be tough, and the temptation to jack it in strong. But if you do the route regularly you'll slash huge chunks off your original time by the end of four weeks and be as smug and boastful as the rest of us.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Thomk (1 May 2012)

rob jones said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a bike and doing a bit of cycling in June, the reason primarily is because I will be in the UK on holiday then and its probably more practical than using public transport. My family live about 10 miles from where Ill be staying so it will be max 20 miles a day. I'm fairly fit (walk 4 miles a day and not overweight) but never ridden a bike before. So, will I get myself killed either with a heart attack or because I should be looking at allotments at me age? I'm thinking about spending 100 quid on something - nothing flash as Ill only be using it for a month
> 
> Gentlemen?


It may be OK but I worry for you a little. Age is not a problem but fitness and lack of experience may be.

Walking 4 miles a day and cycling 20 miles a day are poles apart IMO. Are you really fit enough? Where will you be cycling? What sort of roads? Middle of London, country roads, mixed...

It would be worth getting some cycling practice in advance and thinking carefully about what gear you might need in addition to the bike. Helmet (oops, sorry), lights, guards, clothing, tools, tubes etc etc etc etc. Have you considered getting a decent bike on ebay and then selling it on ebay at the end of the month?


----------



## Red Light (1 May 2012)

No problem but work your way into that distance slowly especially if you are going to be doing it regularly. If you do a lot of walking your cardiovascular fitness should be good but be aware that cycling will use different muscles from walking and they will not be cycle fit and efficient. Its building up that side of it that you need to allow time for.


----------



## Globalti (1 May 2012)

johnr said:


> 4. Take a banana. If you've undereaten and start feeling the strain you can eat it on the trip. If not, eat it with a pint of skimmed milk as soon as you get there. It'll help with your recovery and make sure you're not too stiff for the return leg.


 
Good advice there but one small point.... I'm 56 and thanks to cycling I'm fitter than I've ever been in my life. Last Sunday morning I did some strenuous trail maintenance in the local woods where my MTB club has built a couple of trails. After three hours of unaccustomed heavy work I was goosed so I went home to recover before going out with my regular cycling buddy in the afternoon. I felt so tired that I necked a recovery drink composed of maltodextrin and whey protein mixed with a pint of milk. Two hours later I was struggling, the drink was lying undigested like a lead weight in my stomach and the taste of strawberry kept repeating on me. My cycling buddy is a gastro-enterologist and he explained that as you age your levels of the enzyme lactase diminish making you less and less able to digest lactates, i.e. milk and milk protein. Some people even become lactose-intolerant as they age. I was so uncomfortable that half way around the ride I sat up and we pootled the rest of the way home.

So I wouldn't recommend a pint of milk mid-ride to someone aged 52.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 May 2012)

No. But it will make you wish you'd started sooner.


----------



## GetAGrip (1 May 2012)

Globalti said:


> Good advice there but one small point.... I'm 56 and thanks to cycling I'm fitter than I've ever been in my life. Last Sunday morning I did some strenuous trail maintenance in the local woods where my MTB club has built a couple of trails. After three hours of unaccustomed heavy work I was goosed so I went home to recover before going out with my regular cycling buddy in the afternoon. I felt so tired that I necked a recovery drink composed of maltodextrin and whey protein mixed with a pint of milk. Two hours later I was struggling, the drink was lying undigested like a lead weight in my stomach and the taste of strawberry kept repeating on me. My cycling buddy is a gastro-enterologist and he explained that as you age your levels of the enzyme lactase diminish making you less and less able to digest lactates, i.e. milk and milk protein. Some people even become lactose-intolerant as they age. I was so uncomfortable that half way around the ride I sat up and we pootled the rest of the way home.
> 
> So I wouldn't recommend a pint of milk mid-ride to someone aged 52.


 
Wow, didn't know that. Hope that day never comes for me! I just love all things milky. Shakes and puds, or just take it straight. Lovely!


----------



## sidevalve (1 May 2012)

Age wise no problem but it depends on wether you've cycled before as to how you get on. If youve never cycled before you will feel naked and vulnerable, even if you have ridden before [maybe a long time ago] you will feel a bit exposed. Don't let it get you, the great advantage of a bike is you can hop off and walk around any situation you don't like, [gives those legs a rest too]. I've restarted riding after thirty odd years off and despite riding quite a lot in my teens/twenties I felt pretty nervy at first but the confidence does grow quickly.
The only downside is you can get hooked, cycling is good fun.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2012)

never to old , and £100 could get you mobile on the right machine if you find it , where are you based as might be other members on here local to you who might be able to help


----------



## Gary E (1 May 2012)

Is 52 too old to start?
Yes, definitely too old. I'd wait til you're a bit younger if I were you!


The phrase 'never too old to start' was written for cycling! Go for it


----------



## HovR (1 May 2012)

As others have said, £100 won't get you a whole lot new, but will get you a nice run-around second hand. Sounds like you will be doing mostly road riding, so look for a rigid bike - no suspension. On the road, suspension saps energy and converts some of your peddling action into a bouncing motion.

For around £200, the Carrera Subway from Halfords is a safe bet - Might want to pay a bit more to get it set up by a bike shop though, unless you find your local Halfords have good reviews - Their mechanics are not known for being great..


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 May 2012)

Why only gentlemen, Rob? 49 year here, like you done a lot of walking, never really cycled till last October. Now I'm an all weather 2 wheeled commuter, feels great not to have to rely on public transport. Good tips from John R (post 9). I wouldn't go for 20 miles on your first day, build up the distance gradually. It is very useful to know the basics about your bike: best tip I ever got (on here, btw) was to always carry basic tools. My allen key saved my trip a few times. Enjoy!


----------



## broomwagon (1 May 2012)

I've returned to cycling this year after a 12 year break, and I'm now 53. Looking to be doing a charity Tower To Tower ride next month, Paris to Blackpool, in five days. Just cranking up the distance now. Go for it, you'll wonder why you never did it earlier.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 May 2012)

Hello and 
If you're just after a bike over here for a month, it could be worth getting a second hand one.
Or getting one where you live (wherever that is!!), riding it beforehand and bringing it over with you.
Where are you going? 10 miles in the Fens is a markedly different problem to 10 miles in Snowdonia...


----------



## Crackle (1 May 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Hello and
> If you're just after a bike over here for a month, it could be worth getting a second hand one.
> Or getting one where you live (wherever that is!!), riding it beforehand and bringing it over with you.
> Where are you going? 1*0 miles in the Fens is a markedly different problem to 10 miles in Snowdonia...*


 
Probably drier in the fens


----------



## TheDoctor (1 May 2012)

Well, that's what I meant, obviously!!
I wasn't at all thinking of the time Plax left me for dead going up Llanberis Pass.
Thought never crossed...


----------



## guitarpete247 (1 May 2012)

+1 on the building up to it, and that you'll struggle to get anything decent for £100. If your family can look for one for you or check and then collect an eBay purchase for you could help. I'd also suggest you try a few miles on a bike before you come over for your holiday to ease you into your distance. It shouldn't be too difficult for someone of reasonable fitness to cover the 10 miles each way with a short build up. The suggestion of going for a hybrid is a good one for comfort. 
Best of luck. Let us know what you are going to do and how you're getting on.

By the way .


----------



## rob jones (2 May 2012)

johnr said:


> I'm 59 and been at the cycling for about a decade. I love it and am fitter now than I've every been, and I've had rheumatoid arthritis for 30 years.
> 
> However, at our age, preparation is the key, it's not so easy to just go out and do the stuff we used to do.
> 
> ...


Many thanks to all for the positive and enthusiastic feedback and advice - unbelievable, a lovely forum indeed 

Just a bit of background info. I live and work in Thailand and visit the UK for a month every year so the motivation of a bike would be twofold - save time and money on public transport when visiting my family (they like about 10 miles from where I live) and maintaining fitness whilst on holiday. I'm fairly fit and by that I mean i walk 4 miles every morning a run a few times a week also. I dont mind spending a bit more but I will only use the bike for a month a year so I dont want to break the bank. I have looked at the Halfords website and taking on board what many have said about my budget, I have upped it to 150 pounds and saw this hybrid (I was looking at a mountain bike originally until I posted in here)that looks and sounds by the reviews half decent


http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165534_langId_-1

Its the Apollo Veho 20" at 149 pounds. It gets a 4.5 start rating and I would order it on line and collect the day I arrive in the the UK - using a local bike shop (I dont know of any) may result in a weeks waiting etc

Anyway, can anyone think of a good reason ( please pardon the pun) for me not to get me leg over the Apollo Veho?


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> No. But it will make you wish you'd started sooner.


 
So true. 

You can get a good starter bike for £100 (ish), one with a decent residual value too, I'd buy a Dawes Discovery from Gumtree or Ebay, I started out on one of these and would recommend one to anybody.


----------



## Unsteady (3 May 2012)

Blimey - I hope 52 isn't too old to start because this applies to me as well. Great advice everyone and a great forum - thanks. Building up a mile at a time...


----------



## Peteaud (3 May 2012)

I go mountain biking with guys older than 52.

And most of them are fitter than me 10 years younger.


----------



## Wonder Wheels (5 May 2012)

I see people over 52 cycling all the time.


----------



## rollinstok (5 May 2012)

I see a 53 yr old every time I look in the mirror
Never too old to try ( almost ) anything


----------



## PpPete (5 May 2012)

Started back into cycling at 51 (after 25 odd years) - rode John o' Groats to Land's End at 52
Go for it !


----------



## Pedal pusher (5 May 2012)

GetAGrip said:


> Wow, didn't know that. Hope that day never comes for me! I just love all things milky. Shakes and puds, or just take it straight. Lovely!


I'm with you I can't imagine life without milk. Milky Bar Kid aged 54


----------



## Steve at Tern (8 May 2012)

johnr said:


> I'm 59 and been at the cycling for about a decade. I love it and am fitter now than I've every been, and I've had rheumatoid arthritis for 30 years.
> 
> However, at our age, preparation is the key, it's not so easy to just go out and do the stuff we used to do.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more John.
I'm the same age - 59 - and started 9 or 10 years ago, as a great alternative to walking (you get to see more) or running (which was always seen as a punishment at school, and I've never got over it!)
I decided on an alloy road bike from eBay rather than a hybrid, although I think I was lucky in finding a real enthusiast who was trading up from his Cannondale R500. Modern hybrid/flat bar road bikes are just superb - steer clear of a mountain bike though, they're best kept for mountains.
John's Point 5 is the best one - build up steadily and keep going. 
Enjoy.


----------



## ayceejay (8 May 2012)

I am not sure if I am repeating or clarifying/muddying? but there is no way you will jump on a new bike and cycle 10 miles and then back again on day one. If you are only doing it for a month can you use public transport for part of the way and gradually build up? At the end of the month you should be doing the trip comfortably if the bike is half decent.


----------



## Ryan1984 (8 May 2012)

My Dad is 53 last August he was told he had Fronto-Temp Dementia which is quite rare, it affects his behaviour, he will never work or drive again, he over eats and does not exercise, its not his fault its his brain telling him its right, there is so much he wanted to do that he felt to old to do, my advice to you is to everything you can and enjoy every minute of it, I wish my Dad spent less time asking am I to old and more time doing the things he enjoyed doing  All the best Ryan.


----------



## alans (8 May 2012)

£100 budget.
you might get a lot of bike for that money from Poundstretchers


----------



## User16625 (9 May 2012)

rob jones said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a bike and doing a bit of cycling in June, the reason primarily is because I will be in the UK on holiday then and its probably more practical than using public transport. My family live about 10 miles from where Ill be staying so it will be max 20 miles a day. I'm fairly fit (walk 4 miles a day and not overweight) but never ridden a bike before. So, will I get myself killed either with a heart attack or because I should be looking at allotments at me age? I'm thinking about spending 100 quid on something - nothing flash as Ill only be using it for a month
> 
> Gentlemen?


 
I met someone about your age when I was walking up to the summit of ben nevis once. This guy claimed to have cycled across britain and was shortly going to climb other mountains aswell as some swimming. He also claimed to have been in the army for 30 years or so. Judging by his fitness I would say he wasnt fibbing. So is your 50s too old for a bit of cycling then? I think thats been answered.

I would advice against a cheapy £100 bike tho. Your better off on a skateboard for that money as the thing will be nothing more than a liability. I once paid about £230 for a road bike (carrera valour) and had it refunded about 6 weeks later but maybe that was just because it was a halfords bike. Cancel your pension and buy something of value.


----------



## gingernuts66 (12 May 2012)

Never too old, just warm up before and most important.....................ENJOY


----------



## Primal Scream (12 May 2012)

52,to old, I hope not or I am really screwed. 

Never to late for most things, I started to learn to play a guitar at 58 and have got back into cycling at 61.
Just go for it


----------



## Des of Anerley BC (14 May 2012)

rob jones said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a bike and doing a bit of cycling in June, the reason primarily is because I will be in the UK on holiday then and its probably more practical than using public transport. My family live about 10 miles from where Ill be staying so it will be max 20 miles a day. I'm fairly fit (walk 4 miles a day and not overweight) but never ridden a bike before. So, will I get myself killed either with a heart attack or because I should be looking at allotments at me age? I'm thinking about spending 100 quid on something - nothing flash as Ill only be using it for a month
> 
> Gentlemen?


Hi Rob,
I was nearly 60 when I started cycling and like you I started with a cheap, £100 bike. Don't worry about what others say about getting a more expensive bike, you will find a £100 bike quite OK for what you have in mind.
After I had been riding for several months I did buy a more expensive bike which cost me £250 in a bike sale. However I still own and use the £100 bike and have done several 1,000 miles on it. During that time I have had to replace the bottom bracket bearings due to original lacking grease! Also the original chain wore out much quicker than would say a SRAM. But the new chain cost less than £5. Another fault with very cheap bikes is broken spokes (rear wheel, drive side which get most stress). I have recently replaced the rear wheel after several original spokes had broken. But this was after hundreds of miles.
The reason I bought a second bike (the one for £250) was that I had by then taken up cycling as a pastime and joined the Anerley Bicycle Club. I am now coming up to 73 years of age and still a committed cyclist. I am currently in training for a 1,500k charity bike ride to Santiago de Compostela in nothern Spain. And anyone who has cycled in Spain will know how hilly it is!
So Rob get on your £100 bike and enjoy your cycling time. If like me you become an enthusiast, then think about up grading, but it is not necessary for short rides and commutes.


----------



## Psyclist (14 May 2012)

Depending on your size, there's *this* bike which is perfect and cheap for the price. Maybe haggle him down to £140 posted or so.


----------



## Psyclist (14 May 2012)

Depending on your size, there's *this* bike which is perfect and cheap for the price. Maybe haggle him down to £140 posted or so.


----------



## Nosaj (16 May 2012)

Rob,

Welcome. Back in Easter I went away with some cycling buddies to the Cotswolds (a hilly part of the UK). We are all based in Essex which is about a 2.5 hour drive away. 3 guys joined us from another club that is affilliated via friendship rather than anything official. The few guys who joined us and rode the 3 full days, which entailed around 200 miles and about 10,000 ft of climbing roughly. We went home and these 3 guys carried on to another hotel for another few days albeit in a less hillier area and was rumoured that they may cycle home (or at least a good part way home). OK one of them moaned a bit and said that he was getting too old for all this but we let him off as he was 76 his younger mate didn't moan as much but that is to be expected as he was only 73.

These are admittedly are fit guys for their age and it is clear that they have led healthy lifestyles. The 73 year old started cycling after he retired.

Your original question are you too old ..... well what do you think ? .....NO

Provided you have a modicum of fitness are all clear with your Doc and have no other health isssues, build up the distance gradually and slowly you will be absolutely fine

I would find it easier to cycle 20 flat miles than walk 4.


----------



## Tarrantini (31 Jul 2012)

Des of Anerley BC said:


> Hi Rob,
> I was nearly 60 when I started cycling and like you I started with a cheap, £100 bike. Don't worry about what others say about getting a more expensive bike, you will find a £100 bike quite OK for what you have in mind.
> After I had been riding for several months I did buy a more expensive bike which cost me £250 in a bike sale. However I still own and use the £100 bike and have done several 1,000 miles on it. During that time I have had to replace the bottom bracket bearings due to original lacking grease! Also the original chain wore out much quicker than would say a SRAM. But the new chain cost less than £5. Another fault with very cheap bikes is broken spokes (rear wheel, drive side which get most stress). I have recently replaced the rear wheel after several original spokes had broken. But this was after hundreds of miles.
> The reason I bought a second bike (the one for £250) was that I had by then taken up cycling as a pastime and joined the Anerley Bicycle Club. I am now coming up to 73 years of age and still a committed cyclist. I am currently in training for a 1,500k charity bike ride to Santiago de Compostela in nothern Spain. And anyone who has cycled in Spain will know how hilly it is!
> So Rob get on your £100 bike and enjoy your cycling time. If like me you become an enthusiast, then think about up grading, but it is not necessary for short rides and commutes.


----------



## albion (31 Jul 2012)

Ryan1984 said:


> My Dad is 53 last August he was told he had Fronto-Temp Dementia which is quite rare, it affects his behaviour, he will never work or drive again, he over eats and does not exercise, its not his fault its his brain telling him its right, there is so much he wanted to do that he felt to old to do, my advice to you is to everything you can and enjoy every minute of it, I wish my Dad spent less time asking am I to old and more time doing the things he enjoyed doing  All the best Ryan.


There is plenty of evidence that good blood oxygen supply is the key to good health in all areas.

Type 2 diabetes is cured by diet and exercise and its no coincidence that the brightest minds are often the fittest.


----------



## albion (31 Jul 2012)

On a side note if anyone has knee or hip problems from walking, cycling is far less stressful easier on the body done at the right 'easy gearing'.


----------



## Tarrantini (31 Jul 2012)

Hi Rob,

What do I know. I was the fittest guy in my club and I finished playing semipro at 38. Now,I am diminishing day by day but I guess we all have to decide how we want to go. I don't blame the pipe and slippers brigade but I'm a Dylan Thomas kind of guy. I ain't going gently. I am not letting these young fockers have an easy ride. I'm 52, recovering from a torn hamstring and (secretly) dreading getting back up to the elite group at British Military Fitness. However, get your arse in gear Rob, isn't it our responsibility to keep the MacDonalds age kids honest. Trus me, on the very rare occasions your beat them, the gloat is (sadly) of biblical proportionss.
Yours, 'constantly getting his arsed kicked nowadays by MacDonalds age kids' of Tunbridge wells


----------



## jefmcg (1 Aug 2012)

Um, the OP was coming to the UK in June, and hasn't posted on cycle chat since 13 May. So he's either done it, or not. No further advice is useful.

Rob, if you are out there: how did you get on?


----------



## david k (1 Aug 2012)

rob jones said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a bike and doing a bit of cycling in June, the reason primarily is because I will be in the UK on holiday then and its probably more practical than using public transport. My family live about 10 miles from where Ill be staying so it will be max 20 miles a day. I'm fairly fit (walk 4 miles a day and not overweight) but never ridden a bike before. So, will I get myself killed either with a heart attack or because I should be looking at allotments at me age? I'm thinking about spending 100 quid on something - nothing flash as Ill only be using it for a month
> 
> Gentlemen?


long time since this post but no your not too old, you can cycle slowly and it wont push you any more than walking, then step it up


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2012)

david k said:


> long time since this post but no your not too old


 
He might have snuffed it after trying! All the gear and no... heartbeat!


----------



## Sharky (5 May 2017)

I wonder what happened to the OP. He must be 57 now and only lasted 13 days on Cyclechat?


----------



## Shortandcrisp (6 May 2017)

Only just noticed that - the OP is the same age as me!


----------



## bozmandb9 (20 May 2017)

rob jones said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a bike and doing a bit of cycling in June, the reason primarily is because I will be in the UK on holiday then and its probably more practical than using public transport. My family live about 10 miles from where Ill be staying so it will be max 20 miles a day. I'm fairly fit (walk 4 miles a day and not overweight) but never ridden a bike before. So, will I get myself killed either with a heart attack or because I should be looking at allotments at me age? I'm thinking about spending 100 quid on something - nothing flash as Ill only be using it for a month
> 
> Gentlemen?


Certainly not too old.

There's a really good test to see if you're too old. Hold your fingers up under the jaw near the ear, if you feel a pulsing sensation, then you're not too old!

As for bikes, if possible, up your budget to £300 minimum, buy a good bike secondhand, and you'll lose very little if anything when you sell in on, unless you take it home with you!


----------



## jefmcg (20 May 2017)

bozmandb9 said:


> Certainly not too old.


To be fair, he's 57 now.


----------



## Cycleops (20 May 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Only just noticed that - the OP is the same age as me!


In which case there's absolutely no chance for him!


----------



## Dayvo (20 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> To be fair, he's 57 now.



Oi! Careful.


----------



## RegG (21 May 2017)

He's just a young whippersnapper!


----------



## Stonechat (21 May 2017)

Cyclists are like cheese - they mature with age (perhaps getting just a bit crumbly)


----------



## david k (21 May 2017)

rob jones said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a bike and doing a bit of cycling in June, the reason primarily is because I will be in the UK on holiday then and its probably more practical than using public transport. My family live about 10 miles from where Ill be staying so it will be max 20 miles a day. I'm fairly fit (walk 4 miles a day and not overweight) but never ridden a bike before. So, will I get myself killed either with a heart attack or because I should be looking at allotments at me age? I'm thinking about spending 100 quid on something - nothing flash as Ill only be using it for a month
> 
> Gentlemen?


Nope, I feel much older than that and still cycle

I say cycle not done much lately but still clean my bikes

I say clean my bikes, I go not the garage now and then and look at them

I say look at them, I usually google it

I'm still buying cycling gear and clothes though, why do I do that?


----------



## Turdus philomelos (21 May 2017)

Life is too short for regrets


----------



## wisdom (21 May 2017)

Not a problem I would have thought as long as your medically ok.I am 56 and do around 4000 miles a year commuting and the odd charity ride and tbh ive never felt better.


----------



## jefmcg (21 May 2017)

david k said:


> Nope, I feel much older than that and still cycle
> 
> I say cycle not done much lately but still clean my bikes
> 
> ...





rob jones said:


> doing a bit of cycling in June



June *2012.
*
There is literally no reason to reply to this thread.


----------



## wisdom (22 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> June *2012.
> *
> There is literally no reason to reply to this thread.


Sorry.didn't. See.the date.


----------



## david k (22 May 2017)

Oh I see, so does anyone know if he cycled or not?


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Sep 2022)

Lasted 2 weeks on here in 2012, so make your best guess?


----------



## SGG on a bike (2 Sep 2022)

Maybe he was only 42 when he started the thread?😁


----------



## craigwend (3 Sep 2022)

Have peoples started using defibrillators on threads recently...


----------



## All uphill (3 Sep 2022)

Wonder what he's doing now at 62?


----------



## harlechjoe (3 Sep 2022)

Age is no barrier. For over 30 years I replaced pedal power with engine power and returning to cycling I was mindful that roads are more hostile than they were so brought a book called Cyclecraft ( cyclecraft.co.uk )


----------



## Jameshow (3 Sep 2022)

I wondered if he still needed a bike?🤔🤣🤔🤣🤔🤣


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2022)

Even though this is an ancient thread, I got chatting to someone yesterday who had the perfect answer to the question posed in the thread title so I might as well quote it here...



ColinJ said:


> *I found a puzzled-looking older man staring at my bike* and that led to a long chat. He had noticed that the bike didn't have derailleurs but wondered what the strange gear set-up was. He could see that it probably wasn't a fixed gear bike, but he couldn't quite figure it out. I explained that it had been a singlespeed bike for whizzing up and down the valley on but that I had later added a second gear so I had the option to manually switch to the other gear for significant climbs. I told him that I needed the chain tensioner because I don't have horizontal dropouts so I can't move the rear wheel back to tighten the chain. I said that he must be a cyclist because a non-cyclist would be very unlikely to even look at my bike, let alone be intrigued by it...
> 
> Yes, a fellow rider! Like many of us, he had cycled as a child but he stopped cycling when he was aged 16 or 17. Nearly 50 bicycle-free years passed, but finally* he bought a used mountain bike when he was 65 years old*.* He said that he struggled even to ride along a short length of the Halifax Road*, off which the Lidl store is located. That road only has about a 0.5% gradient along there. I sympathised with him, because I remembered how hard it was when I started again after only a 20 year break from cycling, and he was over 30 years older when he restarted!
> 
> ...


Simply... NO (52 is NOT too old)!


----------



## wooster (15 Sep 2022)

Well I'll chip in here. I'll be 67 next month if I'm spared and I'm fat, ( 4 stones overweight ) flabby, with intermittent Atrial Fibrillation and arthritis. I bought a bike 3 weeks ago and I'm re-learning how to ride it. I'm hoping to get a bit fitter but we'll see.

So far I've limited my riding to the streets and wooded paths around where I live and only gone for short 2 or 3 mile rides. I have no interest in racing around anywhere ( or falling off at speed ) so I'm taking my time. So far so good. I did fall off once but fortunately I went into some bushes when I was going slowly and no-one saw me 

Honestly, I'm past caring if I'm too old for it or not so I'm giving it a go. Lycra's probably out though.


----------



## Sharky (16 Sep 2022)

Never too old to start cycling, but always too young to stop.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2022)

When this thread started I was younger but would still have given the same answer which is get on a bike and ride


----------



## Toe Clip (16 Sep 2022)

Re-started at 71 (2 yrs aga). Still slow and hills present a challenge. What the heck though, as long as it is enjoyable and gets me out of the house on a bi-daily basis.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Sep 2022)

Toe Clip said:


> Re-started at 71 (2 yrs aga). Still slow and hills present a challenge. What the heck though, as long as it is enjoyable and gets me out of the house on a bi-daily basis.



Keep up the good work sir! Hills started posing a challenge for me in my 40's ... mind you it is a bit lumpy to the west of me


----------



## Saluki (16 Sep 2022)

All uphill said:


> Wonder what he's doing now at 62?



Possibly asking advise from only the ‘gentlemen’. The reason I didn’t reply then as I felt unqualified as I don’t have the requisite plumbing.


----------



## All uphill (16 Sep 2022)

Saluki said:


> Possibly asking advise from only the ‘gentlemen’. The reason I didn’t reply then as I felt unqualified as I don’t have the requisite plumbing.



I always wince a little when I see questions addressed to "guys" or "chaps".


----------



## Saluki (16 Sep 2022)

All uphill said:


> I always wince a little when I see questions addressed to "guys" or "chaps".



Yep. We are allowed jobs now and can go shopping, vote, leave the kitchen and all sorts nowadays. We are even allowed to own and ride bikes that are not pink and don’t have tassels or baskets if we want.


----------



## All uphill (16 Sep 2022)

Saluki said:


> Yep. We are allowed jobs now and can go shopping, vote, leave the kitchen and all sorts nowadays. We are even allowed to own and ride bikes that are not pink and don’t have tassels or baskets if we want.



That's equality for you!


----------



## Alex321 (16 Sep 2022)

All uphill said:


> I always wince a little when I see questions addressed to "guys" or "chaps".



A lot of the people I know will use "guys" as a gender-neutral term nowadays. I've heard women I know say "come on guys" to a mainly female group.

I think it is one of those words whose meaning is gradually changing.

But the OP here did use "gentlemen" (11 years ago), which has only one meaning.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Keep up the good work sir! Hills started posing a challenge for me in my 40's ... mind you it is a bit lumpy to the west of me
> View attachment 661212


It is a bit lumpy round Burnley too!


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It is a bit lumpy round Burnley too!



See what you mean! I'm getting a bit bored of north wales routes, so quite fancy Clitheroe to Grassington or something like that as a nice autumn ride.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It is a bit lumpy round Burnley too!



Went up this one a few weeks back, tops out at 19.5% ... felt like death warmed up at the summit


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> See what you mean! I'm getting a bit bored of north wales routes, so quite fancy Clitheroe to Grassington or something like that as a nice autumn ride.



There are lots of nice circular routes from Clitheroe out into the Forest of Bowland and back. _*THIS ONE*_ would be easily modified to start and finish in Clitheroe.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There are lots of nice circular routes from Clitheroe out into the Forest of Bowland and back. _*THIS ONE*_ would be easily modified to start and finish in Clitheroe.



Sounds good. Much more leisurely afternoon on my last visit up there, took my mum to Northcote for lunch, bloody lovely


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Sounds good. Much more leisurely afternoon on my last visit up there, took my mum to Northcote for lunch, bloody lovely


Very nice!

I sometimes go up the parallel Chapel Ln/Whitehalgh Ln to Top of Ramsgreave, then drop down to Blackburn to catch a train home.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (16 Sep 2022)

All uphill said:


> I always wince a little when I see questions addressed to "guys" or "chaps".



guys can be a collective term, admittedly not "gentlemen" - tend to think few folks of whatever gender or persuasion would qualify under that.
on the original question, go for it.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (16 Sep 2022)

I read this and I did notice the start date but I am thinking that there is a lot of good information and positive advice which has encouraged me to ignore the long list of minor health problems I have and carry on.


----------



## wooster (17 Sep 2022)

Saluki said:


> Possibly asking advise from only the ‘gentlemen’. The reason I didn’t reply then as I felt unqualified as I don’t have the requisite plumbing.



Maybe he knew men tend to complain a lot more and so were more likely to identify with his fears than women 

BTW, gentlemen might be pretty pleased about their plumbing while young but take it from me it's nothing but trouble as you get older


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (17 Sep 2022)

wooster said:


> BTW, gentlemen might be pretty pleased about their plumbing while young but take it from me it's nothing but trouble as you get older


Especially the late night/ridiculously early morning maintenance trips to the WC


----------



## wooster (17 Sep 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Especially the late night/ridiculously early morning maintenance trips to the WC



That is the truth


----------

